# to upchuck (vomit)



## wildan1

_The baby *upchucked* all over his mother's new dress._

_to upchuck_ (verbe qui ne se sépare pas) est synonyme plus familier de _vomit/vomir,_ mais c'est un terme plus poli que _dégueuler. _S'utilise aussi comme substantif _(She had upchuck all over her dress.)_

Y a-t-il un terme familier en français sans être aussi grossier que _dégueuler (= puke)_?


----------



## ufoseeker

"Le bébé a rendu" peut-être, mais il s'agit plus de langage soutenu...
Il y a aussi "gerber" et "dégobiller", mais c'est assez "trash"...


----------



## Micia93

je dirais aussi "rendu"
on aime bien le langage soutenu pour des bébés, ils ne sont pas censés faire les mêmes choses que les adultes !

:=)


----------



## ufoseeker

Heureusement, je ne me vois pas "upchucked all over my mother's new dress"


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is "upchuck" the exact AE equivalent of the BE "throw up" or do Americans use "throw up" too?


----------



## danypol

Je dirais que le bébé régurgite sur la robe de sa mère


----------



## wildan1

_rendre_, c'est bien ça--comme _upchuck_, c'est une tournure un peu mémé aux bonnes manières...


----------



## Triffle

Bonsoir,

"_régurgiter_" en plus d'être très soutenu, a en plus une connotation médicale.


----------



## wildan1

Triffle said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> "_régurgiter_" en plus d'être très soutenu, a en plus une connotation médicale.


Merci, Triffle. Pourtant _upchuck_ n'a pas ces qualités ; c'est un terme plutôt familier. Je pense que_ rendre_ est plus proche en registre.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Will,

Rendre n'est pas familier...
Dans le cas que tu décris, je dis : « Bébé a fait son vomito (*)... » ou alors « Bébé a fait son fromage... ». 

(*) Mais ça n'a pas l'air très partagé comme expression !


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Will,
> 
> Rendre n'est pas familier...
> Dans le cas que tu décris, je dis : « Bébé a fait son vomito (*)... » ou alors « Bébé a fait son fromage... ».
> 
> (*) Mais ça n'a pas l'air très partagé comme expression !


Thanks, Karine! But we say specifically of babies that they _spit up._

Anybody can _upchuck_ (dainty, ladylike description of vomiting that is a bit slangy)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

OK, mais c'est toi qui donnais en exemple un bébé qui _upchuckait _! 
Et je persiste, rendre n'est pas un « synonyme _plus familier_ de vomir »...

P.S. : je peux dire de moi-même que je viens de faire un vomito...


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> je peux dire de moi-même que je viens de faire un vomito...


Désolé pour l'exemple mal choisi. (J'espère que le tien n'est qu'hypothétique ce soir !)

_faire un vomito_ donc = _to upchuck_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

wildan1 said:


> Désolé pour l'exemple mal choisi. (J'espère que le tien n'est qu'hypothétique ce soir !)
> 
> _faire un vomito_ donc = _to upchuck_


Non, non : pas de vomito pour moi ce soir. 
Et « faire un/son vomito », comme je l'ai dit, n'est pas très partagé comme expression familière (de famille ? ).
J'aurais bien dit gerber, mais c'est carrément de l'argot...
Dégobiller, peut-être ? Ou ce synonyme vieilli que je ne connaissais pas : renarder ?

Attends donc des idées d'autres francophones.


----------



## Rami_111

I would not say "upchucked" is any more polite than "threw up," "vomited," etc.  ("Puked" and "spewed" are decidedly less polite!)

Yes, Americans "throw up" too, probably more often than we "upchuck."  The more common the event, the more phrases we have to describe it.

In AE, "the baby threw up" would probably be the most common choice.  If you wanted to be more clinical (but not necessarily more polite), you might say "the baby vomited."  "The baby upchucked" sounds kind of folksy, more informal.


----------



## timpeac

"Upchuck" exists in British English too - but only in a jokey sense, I suppose because it's a bit odd to put the preposition first like that. I can imagine a student saying "my flatmate upchucked everywhere last night" but it would sound very odd to me to hear someone say "the baby upchucked".


----------



## Nicomon

danypol said:


> Je dirais que le bébé régurgite sur la robe de sa mère


 Je dis _régurgite_ en parlant d'un nourrisson, quand il s'agit de lait seulement. 

C'est donc le _spit up_ que Bill a mentionné... ou le _fromage_ (expression imagée que je ne connaissais pas) de Karine. 

_Rendre_ est plus usité en France qu'au Québec, où je l'ai rarement entendu comme synonyme de _vomir._ 

Ici - à part _dégueuler _- un terme familier (mais que je n'aime pas trop) serait _restituer._


> [Québec] [Familier] Vomir. Il a restitué sa soupe.


 
_Dégobiller _me semble être du même registre que _upchuck_. 

_- Le bébé a éjecté son déjeuner sur la rôbe neuve de sa mère. _


----------



## wesetters

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Will,
> 
> Rendre n'est pas familier...
> Dans le cas que tu décris, je dis : « Bébé a fait son vomito (*)... » ou alors *« Bébé a fait son fromage... »*.
> 
> (*) Mais ça n'a pas l'air très partagé comme expression !


Euhm... bon, je pense que je prendrais plutôt de la charcut au marché pour mon déj maintenant que j'ai lu ça.

"Upchuck" is a very bizarre word. Never heard it... "To chuck up" sounds fine (if a little disgusting) to me.


----------



## Elle Paris

to heave up is another. 

Le bébé à fait un beau renard sur la robe de sa mere.


----------



## Triffle

wildan1 said:


> Merci, Triffle. Pourtant _upchuck_ n'a pas ces qualités ; c'est un terme plutôt familier. Je pense que_ rendre_ est plus proche en registre.



Oui Wildan, je suis tout à fait d'accord. C'est justement parce que régurgiter est trop médical, qu'il ne rend pas aussi bien  le sens de _"upchuck_" que "_rendre_".


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Usually, "un rot" means "a burp".

Funnily enough, when talking about a baby, the word refers to "throwing up". Some kind of euphemism...

"To burp" = "roter", but in this specific context, it becomes not only "faire un rot" but, more precisely, "faire son rot" (i.e. the baby makes/produces their own little burp - which isn't actually a burp but a post-meal puke, as babies do.)

If you want to describe this delightful activity in a light-hearted and/or jocular way, you can use the phrase *"faire son rototo"*!


----------



## wildan1

Uncle Bob said:


> Is "upchuck" the exact AE equivalent of the BE "throw up" or do Americans use "throw up" too?


_to throw up_ is a standard term, an exact (though unscientific) equivalent of _to vomit_. Anybody can say it anywhere, but you would not see it written in a doctor's notes or medical textbook, which would always use _vomit_.

_to upchuck_ is a bit folksy--my AE dictionary indicates that it is an "informal neologism from the 1920s (up + chuck [throw])." Maybe it was invented by a radio comic of the age and it somehow passed into general speech back in the day.

I remember my elegant granny using the term (she was a young woman in the 1920s), and she was extremely polite but not a snob.

I reiterate, it is not limited to what babies do!


----------



## Surfin' Bird

wildan1 said:


> I reiterate, it is not limited to what babies do!



In this case "rendre" might be what we're looking for.

It's slightly outdated but still in use...


----------



## Nicomon

Surfin' Bird said:


> Usually, "un rot" means "a burp".
> 
> Funnily enough, when talking about a baby, the word refers to "throwing up". Some kind of euphemism.


 Ah oui? Pas chez moi. Pour moi _rot = burp_... sans éclaboussement/débordement.



> In this case "rendre" might be what we're looking for.


 And I reiterate that chances are slim to none that you'll hear « _rendre_ » in Montreal, where « _restituer_ » or « _renvoyer _» are more common. But I personally dislike both. 

*Edit :* Que pensez-vous de *débe(c)queter* (qui s'écrit de diverses façons). Il me semble qu'au son, ça se rapproche un peu de "upchuck", non? 
Et puis, si j'en juge par l'exemple du TLFI, ça fait années '20... comme la grand-mère de Bill. 

*Edit 2* : Je n'ai jamais non plus entendu « _renarder_ ». Si je l'entendais, je le comprendrais plutôt dans le premier sens - _déployer des ruses -_ que _vomir_. 
Dans certaines régions - je l'ai entendu au Nouveau-Brunswick - ils disent _caller l'orignal_. Imaginez le son. 

*Edit 3 :* Just read akaAJ's post. We do say « _être malade »_ as a euphemism for _vomit/throw up_. E.g. : _Mon chien a été malade sur le lit (c'est bien ma chance!)... _

And also (for a baby) « _recracher_ » to mean "_spit up"_.


----------



## akaAJ

With regard to the English variants, in my USE experience, "to spit up"** is the most common way to describe _relatively_ small emissions of curdled milk; "to throw up" is the most common for larger volumes (up to "projectile vomiting"), for all ages including senility;  "to heave" (sometimes "to have the heaves") or "to upchuck" [_never_ "to chuck up" -- see wildan1 at #1] is primarily for drunken adolescents to young middle-aged.  "To vomit" is probably second only to "to throw up".  I understand (from reading) that "to be sick" is a BE euphemism for "to vomit" (in USE it is the straightforward equivalent of "être malade" = BE "to be ill").

**"to regurgitate" = "régurgiter" (also used for standard animal-parent feeding procedures) would be used by sticklers for precision.

I am fascinated by the number and fine distinctions in French for the infant phenomenon.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Some known to UK students of the late 1960s, introduced from Australia by Barry Humphries' character Barry Mckenzie, are "to have a technicolour yawn", "to go for the big spit", "to chunder" and, probably, a few more I've forgotten.


----------



## ufoseeker

Encore une idée (selon le contexte bien évidemment); on pourrait utiliser une formule originale/rigolote. Je pense au "verlan": le bébé a beger (à prononcer beugère) (orthographe a voir)


----------



## Rami_111

akaAJ said:


> With regard to the English variants, in my USE experience, "to spit up"** is the most common way to describe _relatively_ small emissions of curdled milk...I understand (from reading) that "to be sick" is a BE euphemism for "to vomit" (in USE it is the straightforward equivalent of "être malade" = BE "to be ill").



Yes, if the baby regurgitated his milk, he "spit up."  That's the polite and most common way of saying it in the US.

"She got sick" would be another euphemism for "she vomited."  You hear it in the US.  It seems to be used in the past tense, mostly.


----------



## Elle Paris

Elle Paris said:


> to heave up is another.
> 
> Le bébé à fait un beau renard sur la robe de sa mere.


 
personne ne connais cette expresssion? ça ne va pas?


----------



## Nicomon

Elle Paris said:


> personne ne connais cette expresssion? ça ne va pas?


  Salut Elle,

Moi, je n'ai jamais entendu « renard » dans ce sens de « vomissure ». Je ne sais pas si ça se dit/se disait (le verbe _renarder_ serait vieilli) en France...


----------



## Elle Paris

Oui, les gens le dises surtout lorsque s'en ai un gros qui a l'air d'un peau de renard. Les français qui mangent et boivent beaucoup font des renards de temps en temps. Ils le disent eux-mémes, surtout les noctambules.


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Elle Paris said:


> Oui, les gens le dises surtout lorsque s'en ai un gros qui a l'air d'un peau de renard. Les français qui mangent et boivent beaucoup font des renards de temps en temps. Ils le disent eux-mémes, surtout les noctambules.



En tout cas, vers chez moi, le "renard", ça se dit : "tirer un renard", "poser une peau de renard"...

On dit aussi "une quiche".


----------



## Nicomon

Surfin' Bird said:


> En tout cas, vers chez moi, le "renard", ça se dit : "tirer un renard", "poser une peau de renard"...
> 
> On dit aussi "une quiche".


 Eh bien dis donc. Moi hors contexte, j'aurais compris que « tirer un renard », voulait dire tuer une jolie petite bête.  
Pas de « quiche » non plus à Montréal.  Enfin si, mais pas dans ce sens. 

J'ai retrouvé *ce fil connexe* (voir notamment #12 et 16 pour le renard).


----------



## Elle Paris

Voila! That's great that somebody has heard it! A Paris, au moins, c'est "faire un renard". It's very interesting to learn these variations!


----------



## xtrasystole

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> je dis : « Bébé a fait son vomito (*)... » ou alors « Bébé a fait son fromage... »
> 
> (*) Mais ça n'a pas l'air très partagé comme expression


Je n'ai jamais entendu l'une ou l'autre de ces deux expressions...  
Serait-ce des régionalismes ?


----------

